# 4x4 blindfold 2:39.69



## Alejandro (Aug 13, 2012)

Me solving a 4x4 blindfold


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow nice I dont know anything about big cube blind solving but Im think this time is amazing (considering that my current record on 4x4 is 3:19.23) and you blew that away blind with memo... lol Congrats that was really awesome.

Edit: after slight research and seeing that the official world record right now is 2:48.88 I now have an even greater appreciation of a time like this! =)


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 13, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## mycube (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf.. nice job!
what was your best time ever? this?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 13, 2012)

This is insanely good


----------



## emolover (Aug 13, 2012)

Damn son, that's about my centers+corners memo.


----------



## jack852 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow! Just wow.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Aug 13, 2012)

I wow'd.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 13, 2012)

um... wow really fast.

Is this your pb?


----------



## labirint (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, great! Congratulations!

Also, execution is the most impressive part of the solve, I don't understand how it's possible to be so fast. What method do you use for centers and wings? And can you share your algs?


----------



## Alejandro (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, it is my pb and I use commutators for everytuing.


----------



## labirint (Aug 13, 2012)

Now I'm making reconstruction of this solve, do you want me to post it here&


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 14, 2012)

labirint said:


> Now I'm making reconstruction of this solve, do you want me to post it here&



Please do!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 14, 2012)

only 12 seconds off UWR


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually Marcell has a 2:06 which is probably UWR.


----------

